# وسط أم وسيط أو أوسط؟



## al-Moroccan

ما الفرق بينها؟ ولماذا نقول مثلا «العصور الوسطى»، علمًا أن «وسطى» صيغة تفضيل؟ ما هو وجه المفاضلة؟ ألا يكفي أن نقول «العصور الوسيطة»؟
شكرًا مسبقا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا يوجد وجه مفاضلة. صيغة أفعل فعلى قد ترد كصفة أيضا وقد وردت هكذا في كلام العرب وفي القرآن.

يقول تعالى في سورة البقرة: حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ

ولو كان عصرا واحدا لقلنا: العصر الأوسط ومثل ذلك الأول والأولى والأيسر واليسرى والأيمن واليُمنى وغيرها وكل هذه لا مفاضلة فيها فالأول ليس قبله شيء فلا تفاضل هنا والأيمن والأيسر إما أن يكون هذا أو ذاك فليس هناك شيء أكثر يمينا من آخر.

هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى وردت بعض صيغ التفضيل في كلام العرب وفي القرآن بمعنى الصفة إن كانت مقترنة بأل التعريف مثل: الأكبر والكبرى والأصغر والصغرى والأقصى والقصوى والأدنى والدنيا والأحسن والحسنى وغيرها.

لا أرى شيئا في قولنا العصور الوسطى، بل أرى ذلك أفصح من العصور الوسيطة، فنحن لا نقول العصور الأويلة بل نقول العصور الأولى فهذه مثل تلك.

هذا والله أعلم.


----------

